# Texas Turning Showdown OMN vs Horatio FIGHT!!



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Ok, havent heard from anyone, so I have an idea for 1 project we can do this weekend as a friendly Showdown.

If you are interested Horatio, Let's do a Cake pedestal.











If you want I can email you the PDF of the instructions, I already extracted just the pedestal from the magazine.

If you ask me, I dont care if you do a solid version, of course I'll be doing segmented as im psycho like that.

We do this, and let everyone judge using a complicated poll system?

however, it's friday night, I planned on doing this anyway, though not sure how...im going to do my thing, but, you interested?


I'll pm you my phone number and email, ill be up allllllll night anyway.

Jim


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll give it a go. It doesn't look like rocket surgery, I might just free hand it. I did get a band saw today but it was a CL special and needs alot of TLC so I'm probably not going to be cutting fine pieces for segmented anytime soon. I want to go one way, the blade goes the other but on the upside, it hogs through thick mesquite pretty easily. The blade guide is busted and I knew that when I bought it. Such is life. 

I have all day tomorrow and my wife is out of town for a funeral....waiting for her to check in. 

So lets see.....I just came in but its too late for the chainsaw....I have neighbors and all. I have plenty of wood as long as I find dry pieces. Just give me the dimensions and I'll get creative with it and hopefully I won't make a mess of it. Looks like about 10" wide plate and about 8" total height? 

I'll call you in the morning and we can iron out any details. If you want to email me the PDF its:

[email protected]


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

If you need help with that bandsaw, call me. I went from a cast iron Ridgid bandsaw to my big green monster Rikon saw, I spent more time trying to fix that Ridgid BS than using it, Might still have parts like the riser kit, bearings, all sorts of crap, should fit if it's the typical C frame style BS.

I haven’t started the pedestal yet, I did plane some cherry and Maple for it earlier, I need to knock out 2 bathroom cabinets tonight for delivery tomorrow, do some glue ups for a jewelry box, and at same time I gotta figure out how, what design, I want to go for with the pedestal.

I emailed the PDF to ya, you have my number, dont be afraid to call man, I dont bite.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm excited to see what you guys create


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i made one of those a yr or so ago
it was fun and not really that hard except trying to get the top surface flat


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, I've taken one nap today already and on another break right now. I spent 2 hours this morning trying to cut and trim a piece for the top. I have the base made, more or less, but I might have to re turn that because I'm not sure it matches the grain of the top piece. The top is far and away the most difficult portion when lacking tools or a large, powerful lathe. I ended up spending over an hour with a sanding disc on the angle grinder, heh. 

Ok, back to work. I should finish this evening. Not sure how I'm going to finish it....probably mineral oil or butcher block conditioner on the top surface. Maybe poly on the rest for some shine. We'll see.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Just some update pics. Not giving away any surprises with these. Once I get my saw tuned up I won't have to cut so much on the lathe.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Horatio said:


> Well, I've taken one nap today already and on another break right now. I spent 2 hours this morning trying to cut and trim a piece for the top. I have the base made, more or less, .



:blink:
You took a nap? come on man, Im older than you, and I haven’t been to bed since thursday night...

Well, 8 hours to engineer how I am doing mine, 3 18oz bottles of polyurethane glue, 15 gatorades , 6 redbulls, 478 pieces of maple and cherry, im dirty, fingers stuck together, and my shop floor is foamy, and it's a little _*s**teamy*_ in here, im tired and a little _*bent*_ that I only just now finished the last section of glue up for the top piece, still have stem and base to go, sorry but no pictures, its a surprise :ninja:. I will say I have wanted to try this method of introducing other woodworking techniques to a turning project, and I was successful at getting stage 1 done, I can still screw this up though.....

I hope it turns out good, to be honest.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh, thats a big ass chainsaw. damn.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

I totally bleeping botched mine. IIt was too big to reverse turn it and the hole I needed for the tenon was toos small to dovetail. Instead of cutting the mortise bigger, I used the wood screw, punched through the top and cracked it because I was nice and thin up there. 

I'm so bleeping angry and pissed off right now, I'm going to eat some dinner and crash. I'll try and work on it tomorrow after church. I have a good sized half round left from milling that might work as a top plate. 

I likely won't finish tomorrow so looks like you win by default but I'm going to keep trying.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Horatio said:


> I totally bleeping botched mine. IIt was too big to reverse turn it and the hole I needed for the tenon was toos small to dovetail. Instead of cutting the mortise bigger, I used the wood screw, punched through the top and cracked it because I was nice and thin up there.
> 
> I'm so bleeping angry and pissed off right now, I'm going to eat some dinner and crash. I'll try and work on it tomorrow after church. I have a good sized half round left from milling that might work as a top plate.
> 
> I likely won't finish tomorrow so looks like you win by default but I'm going to keep trying.



pfft, im still gluing pieces up. top platter is glued up but not cut out, im thinking about not even mounting it on the lathe, pending i get a good enough circle out of it from the bandsaw. my base is halfway glued up, and Im not feeling warm and wet about my stem, might try a different way.

dont rush yours man, need an extra day, im totally cool with it, this is for fun, not a 1000.00 grand prize. sheesh, i blew 9 hours alone on trying to engineer how I was going to make my idea happen, making what I had to make...3 times, and it still didnt come out how I wanted it to, but yall will understand when you see it I guess. I took pics all day as I went. what I did....was a first time thing for me, a big learning curve, and man it sucked the day from me.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Even though I'm not a turner, I sure enjoy seeing what you guys come up with and the process you go through. Thanks for posting!

Horatio - I'd recommend you edit out your email address in the earlier post. It's very easy for those with nefarious intentions to grab that address and bombard you with spam.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

OMG, I am finially done gluing up small pieces., looks like I might be able to actually start turning


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Okay, started over with a new top plate. I might be able to salvage the bottom piece but the color/grain might be off. The piece I'm turning is really punky, got a rotten knot in it but if I can make it work, it will look pretty cool. 

Gonna go to church and take the kids to lunch, then I'll get back to work. If I don't finish today, then tomorrow if I don't botch it again.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Horatio said:


> Okay, started over with a new top plate. I might be able to salvage the bottom piece but the color/grain might be off. The piece I'm turning is really punky, got a rotten knot in it but if I can make it work, it will look pretty cool.
> 
> Gonna go to church and take the kids to lunch, then I'll get back to work. If I don't finish today, then tomorrow if I don't botch it again.



Take your time, my 50 piece column assembly had pockets inside, i guess thats what i get for a 3am glue up on day 2 with only 3 hours sleep, im to wore out today to continue, I started turning the base, but making mistakes, so, before i screw it up, im gonna take an extended break for a few hours.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Horatio said:


> I totally bleeping botched mine. IIt was too big to reverse turn it and the hole I needed for the tenon was toos small to dovetail. Instead of cutting the mortise bigger, I used the wood screw, punched through the top and cracked it because I was nice and thin up there.
> 
> I'm so bleeping angry and pissed off right now, I'm going to eat some dinner and crash. I'll try and work on it tomorrow after church. I have a good sized half round left from milling that might work as a top plate.
> 
> I likely won't finish tomorrow so looks like you win by default but I'm going to keep trying.


Might could turn a recess in that top and drop in an inlay to decorate the top and hide the hole.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Gary Beasley said:


> Might could turn a recess in that top and drop in an inlay to decorate the top and hide the hole.


I attempted that but it didn't work out either. If I had been thinking correctly, I could have epoxied something with a tenon I could grab on to in there and let it set up over night, but I was tired and angry.

Ok, well, I ran into some of the same problems today with then new top plate.....make one mistake and you're in trouble....but I am making it work. Its not going to be show quality or anything. Right now, its going to be a prototype with some cool ideas. It will 'work'....Hope my wife wants it, lol. 

I'm waiting for oil to dry atm, one more hurdle to overcome then its a matter of applying finishes and assembly. 

After this I'm going to lay low a bit. I've got school starting Tuesday, my wife coming home from the funeral in Virginia, and my right hand is all messed up still. 

Its been a learning experience to be sure. I hope we can do this again and get wider participation from the forum, maybe on a monthly or bi-monthly basis.


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

This is really cool. I think what you all are doing is a pretty good idea. I am hoping I can figure out what I need to use so I can try to do some of these types of projects. i have a drive center, but thats it. When you are working on a project like this, do you use a screw center or what do you use? 

I hope that if you do another of these "challenges", that I might be able to join in one if it is thrown open to the forum.

Nathan


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I thought I replied earlier.
I'm not done yet, need to sleep, plus my daughters first day of school is tomorrow, some sleep tonight, + few hours free time, I might get it assembled.

Horatio, shoot me a call tonight

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Gee, I feel kinda left out. Guess that's what I get for not watching the site :blink:.
I might just participate anyway -from the outside, but I'm more inclined to see if I have enough of a solid chunk and shoot for a 1 piecer----haven't tried anything like this before. Might take a few days---calendar is active.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

*The Good, the Bad, and the Fugly.....*

Well, here it is. In the essence of full disclosure, its more difficult to see the flaws in pictures than in person. 

The good: Well, the wood is really cool looking, the swirly knotty top surface definitely adds interesting character. 

Also, it rotates! As part of the mixed media theme with the steel, it has a ball bearing that rotates smoothly. 

The steel ring I think gives it a nice accent. 

The surface is flat. 

The bad: The finish is crap. I lost patience with this piece, my hand hurts like hell, and I've got to pick the kids up from school and my wife from the airport this evening. I have class tomorrow so I'm laying low. 

The coloration of the wood differs noticeably. The bottom piece came from the ranch west of SA. The other pieces came from the little farm to the south. Its all mesquite but the bottom piece has a definite reddish tint to it. 

the Fugly: The tenon holding the top plate to the ball bearing that seats in the mid section was a last minute thrown together deal. I screwed up and had to fix it. Its actually a chunk of cedar expoxied to the the base of the top plate. From there, it fits the bearing but the bearing sticks up a little....I might ought to have bored down a little deeper to hide it...but its stable and the exposed steel has a look to it so meh. 

The finish is crap...said that already but it bears repeating. I soaked it with multiple coats of poly. 

I actually dropped the whole thing and dinged the edge on the top plate pretty bad. 

I didn't put enough time and effort into the transitions between sections. 

Also, the steel pieces are not epoxied in place because I'm not sure I am going to keep this as a finished piece and give to my wife or recycle it. 

Anyway, there it is. I'm going to clean up my shop, watch some videos, do some research, hunt band saw parts, and basically chill out for a while. I have classes this week and I found out the school I sub at only retained two of us for this school year so I expect to be busy and getting paid is good.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Horatio said:


> Well, here it is. In the essence of full disclosure, its more difficult to see the flaws in pictures than in person.
> 
> The good: Well, the wood is really cool looking, the swirly knotty top surface definitely adds interesting character.
> 
> ...


Don't beat yourself up, this looks good, a lot better than what.I would cone up with

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, since you posted yours...

I just took the base off the lathe, so its still mounted.

About the build.

Cherry and maple.

Top platter is....steam bent laminated, and boy was it a huge biotch to do. There was suppose to be a much more prominent curve to it, however 100+ strips, hot, wet, and half sticky, didn't form all the way to the form I made. I think if I did it 10 strips at a time, yeah...














I managed to get the platter done in 3 big steps, took 20 hours.










The original plan was to have highlites of paduak, the first stem was a 4am glue up I wasn't paying to much attention to.




















The base was the same.


So, in the end, I had pockets in the stem I couldn't fix, so I made a new one today.


The base did not come out like I wanted, wife barges into the shop yesterday, scares the crap out of me, and my gouge took a chunk out of the base, so I took more material off to fix that, and it ruined the planned strips of paduak going to the edge.

Ill make a new base this week.

So, fresh off the lathe, its not glued together, however I did finish the platter and stem.



















































Sent from my SGH-T989 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Whether or not the top plate went to plan, the effect is really cool, I like that alot. The original center section was looking good to, sorry it didn't turn out. I think its safe to assume you won this round. Looking forward to the next one.....like in a month or so.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i really like them both but i agree i think old man did it
but the thing is you both worked hard all weekend and created some nice turnings:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Great work guys. Thanks for sharing all the good and bad of the turning let's us know we aren't the only ones adding to the burn pile but if you stick with it good things happen.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm on the road now, so this'll be quick.

I like the use of metal and wood on yours, nice thinking, and rotation to.

I've been wanting to steam bend a turning project for some time, it is difficult, and ill tell you right now...turning it was definitely a butt puckering time, I thought for sure it would explode.

Ill snap more up close and detailed pics of the platter when I get to my destination tonight, I did bring it with me.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

I gotta say, you guys both made some amazing ones. I like them both alot.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't know if you have thought of this yet, I haven't had time to read all the responses yet. But I had the idea of making a voting thread like Kenbo did for his hummer/ buggy build to see let the members vote for there favorite piece. 

Personally I like them both. I don't know if I could pick one right now. 

Great job!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

My vote is there shouldn't be a vote 

(It was a friendly challenge, not a contest)

Btw... I reckon you both done did good!!!

Sent using the Woodworking Talk app for Android phones


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

I agree with Duncsuss- no vote. They are both great.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Awesome turnings!:thumbsup:

I vote for thanking you both for the inspiration to get me back on the lathe!:yes:

p


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

txpaulie said:


> Awesome turnings!:thumbsup:
> 
> I vote for thanking you both for the inspiration to get me back on the lathe!:yes:
> 
> p


yea where you been?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I vote for both. They are both cool projects.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

rayking49 said:


> I vote for both. They are both cool projects.


Me too

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

robert421960 said:


> yea where you been?


LOL

Back in the "big-house"...
They revoked my parole!:thumbdown::laughing:

I'll get back into it shortly, I've a bunch o' pretty wood, just a-waitin' to be cut on!

p


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hmm, I'm from Texas...Now I just need a lathe and some experience to join the battle!


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

I really like both pedestals! Thought about doing a "me too" but since I couldn't come up
with the right piece in timely manner, have opted to make a LARGE bowl. (was gonna try a 1 piece pedestal) This piece is pecan 14 x5 in. Took a while to cut on my bandsaw. And now my finger is about healed from my last lathe project--- tried to knock off the tip polishing a bowl-----"physician heal thy self" lol


----------



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

As someone brand new to this, I am in awe of both pieces. They are amazing.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

ru5611 said:


> As someone brand new to this, I am in awe of both pieces. They are amazing.


i know right?? and these guys keep saying how bad they are... if only i was half as good....


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

I said I was going to lay low for a while but I decided to make a medium sized bowl this morning. The wood looked pretty solid but getting down into it, I found a couple cracks. I kept going and was almost done when it blew up on me. Ejected a piece across the shop and landed on my thinking chair. I was wearing glasses but nothing hit me...it would have hurt. I set the tools down, turned off everything and walked away. Maybe tomorrow. I had class this evening and have work to do for that anyway.


----------

